# The gf's first toad...



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Fished a weedy private lake in S.Mich the last couple days. My ladyfriend scored her first ever toad LM. Stoked. I'm guessin' in the 4 lb range. Think she's starting to understand my sickness. I caught a few goodn's too, all on a little purple/black jigworm in the depths. Just learnin' about the jigworm and am gaining some confidence after 2 pretty good days with it...


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Heckuva nice fish!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice fish for her or anybody!!!!!!! I'm going up there soon! Can't wait!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice job, tell her congrats.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Toad is right :B congrats.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice looking bass.


----------

